#ubuntu-hn 2011-08-23
<locodir-user> hi...
<locodir-user> necesito imformacion sobre Ubuntu, soy nuevo aqui....
#ubuntu-hn 2011-08-26
<Itxshell> buenas polifasio
<Itxshell> como estas?
#ubuntu-hn 2011-08-27
<Itxshell> buenas polifasio|
<Morfeo> buenas noches
<Itxshell> buenas polifasio
<Itxshell> buenas Morfeo
<Itxshell> oye chico que rapido eres
<Itxshell> jajajajaaj
<Itxshell> jajajajajauja
<Itxshell> polifasio:  buenas noches
<Nagissa> hola polifasio
<Nagissa> hola Morfeo
<Morfeo> jajaja
<Itxshell> que tal Nagissa
<Itxshell> ahh sr Morfeo que gusto leerlo
<Morfeo> hola Nagissa
<Itxshell> solo falat que nos conteste polifasio
<Morfeo> Itxshell, igualmente, hacia tiempo que no le veia
<Itxshell> locobot_5:  es un asiduo de la sala
<Nagissa> bien y usted Itxshell?
<Itxshell> ubuntulo1:  lo conozco hace uffffffffff
<Itxshell> solo me falta conocer a polifasio
<Itxshell> Morfeo:  deje ser ver mas seguido
<Morfeo> Itxshell, intentaré
<Nagissa> si Morfeo, mire que ya me lo han presentado 3 veces
<Nagissa> jajajaja
<Morfeo> Nagissa, jajaja, eso no importa jaja
<Itxshell> pobre Morfeo le voy a gastar el nick
<Itxshell> y polifasio dio señas de vida?
<Morfeo> jajaja
<Morfeo> poli
<Nagissa> jajajaja okis :D
<Itxshell> a ver si asi de cariño le ponemos poli
<Itxshell> 0.o poli se llama el periquito de mi abuela
<Morfeo> jajajajaja
<Itxshell> ahhh que cosas polifasio esta en la sala de ubuntu y en al de openSUSE
<Itxshell> dice aca que se registro el dia de ayer
<Itxshell> mmm  interesante
<Itxshell> jajaja se durmieron acá ?
<Itxshell> :( uhh polifasio se me ha salido de openSUSE
#ubuntu-hn 2011-08-28
<neokx> hola
<neokx> alguien aqui me puede ayudar
